# Resawing larger timbers on the bandsaw, a new idea.



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I made my own resaw sled to support heavy logs on my Minmax 18" bandsaw,








Resaw large logs on your bandsaw?


This is a special setup for resawing large and heavy logs into planks and boards. I have done something similar, but this set up is slick. However, I would prefer a fence to the left of the blade to establish the thickness of each plank and for repeatability.




www.woodworkingtalk.com













Then recently, I came upon this idea on You Tube:





Of course my version was much more simple, just a plywood support base and 4 roller stands to hold it up. It registers against the right edge of the table using a 3/4" guide rail on the bottom, Dirt Simple. I did have to apply pressure to the left as well as the normal feed pressure, but it worked. Large diameter logs are too heavy to hand hold and keep from falling off the end on the saw table without some support.

On case you all missed my post regarding blade drift, here it is again because it dis-spells the Alex Snodgrass theory of locating the gullets on the center of the top wheel:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Another resawing video with 3 tips for the best result:





This guy does advocate the Snodgrass method of blade tracking (gullets on the center of the tire), so who really knows what to believe. It's probably like Dr Robert says, it may all depend on the saw itself? In my own case with 3 woodcutting bandsaws, I have never paid much attention to where the blade tracked! I will go out to the shop and take a look and report back.


----------

